# Mando distancia

## ElOrens

¿Hay alguna forma de poner el mando a distancia para usar xawtv, xmms, etc en gentoo?

Lirc no viene como paquete instalable. ¿otro quizá?

¿Se puede poner con emerge (para no tener aplicaciones instaladas desorganizadamente) con los fuentes que dan en www.lirc.org? ¿Es complicado? Porque yo de scripts (por lo de los ebuilsd) no tengo mucha idea.

¿Algún tutorial para torpes?

Gracias

----------

## BaSS

Tienes documentaciónd e como hacer los ebuilds en la web. Tanto si lo haces coom si no simplemente abre un bug diciendo q quieres tal app en el portage, si añades el ebuild ya hecho la cosa se acelera.

----------

